# What is your favorite seafood?



## EatLoveMove (Jul 31, 2011)

Prawns (shrimp), oysters, baby octopus, salmon, scallops.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2011)

Maine lobster with drawn butter.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 31, 2011)

Maine Lobster or trout.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2011)

Shrimp.

Close second is lobster, crab and scallops.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 31, 2011)

Langoustines, lobster, crayfish, prawns, crab, shrimp and lemon sole. I'm greedy lol! So lets just say a seafood platter!


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2011)

Because I can get it, lobster.  When living in Florida, though, it was rock shrimp and a kind of crab claw that is very seasonal (the crab actually lives and grows a new one, so they are very restricted, can't remember what they're called).  I do believe sometimes that having every food available every day of the year lulls us into complacency and probably is bad for the environment.  Both of these were very seasonal and, at least up until 1990, really not available except locally.

I can also get excellent IQF scallops here and just love them seared with a cream and sherry sauce, over linguini.  Yummm....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2011)

Claire said:
			
		

> When living in Florida, though, it was rock shrimp and a kind of crab claw that is very seasonal (the crab actually lives and grows a new one, so they are very restricted, can't remember what they're called).
> 
> Yummm....



Stone crab!  When we would visit Florida, my dad would provide a very detailed description of the harvesting of one claw, trying to gross us out.  Didn't work.


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know,  maybe it is cruel to harvest the claw like that, but it sure is tasty!!


----------



## Timothy (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, stone crab are here to be caught, but getting rarer. They've been over harvested.

My absolute favorite seafood is seared scallops. The giant sea scallops, not the little bay ones.

Seared until slightly golden on the outside, in butter, and still only very slightly cooked in the middle. Melt-in-your-mouth yummy!

Served with zucchini, onions and green/red/yellow peppers sauteed in butter and crusty garlic bread. OMG, I'm drooling....

Hey, do you figure that fish ever get tired of seafood?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 31, 2011)

maine lobster, gulf shrimp, oysters, octopus, and conch.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 31, 2011)

Shellfish....I love it all equally, as long as it involves butter and garlic, white wine too.


----------



## merstar (Jul 31, 2011)

My favorite shellfish is shrimp. For fish in general, my two favorites are rainbow trout and salmon.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 31, 2011)

I've yet to find a sea critter that I don't love, although I emphathize "sea" critter.  I'm not a fan of freshwater seafood.  Find it bland & unappetizing - from trout to crawdads.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 31, 2011)

Scallops (lightly sauteed in butter and garlic), lobster and mahi mahi (especially cooked on the grill with a spiced mango glaze and some fresh pineapple grilled along side). Muscles cooked in garlic, thin tomato juice and wine and coconut crusted jumbo shrimp are right up there too.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 31, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> coconut crusted jumbo shrimp


 
Now yer talkin! Adult candy. I'll have 24 please! Or a million...


----------



## babetoo (Jul 31, 2011)

lobster with drawn butter


----------



## Timothy (Jul 31, 2011)

babetoo said:


> lobster with drawn butter


 
Seared scallops...in drawn butter...oops, hehe, I already said that....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 1, 2011)

Everything mentioned before + an abalone sandwich.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2011)

has anyone mentioned razor clams, or ipswich clams? i forgot about those.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 1, 2011)

What about cockles whelks and mersy mackerel


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2011)

only if they're alive, alive oh.

i've had whelks in the caribbean that were delicious. they were simply grilled in their shells, foot up to hold in their liquor.
after grilling, you just peel the foot pad and pull the ugly little slug out. but they're oh so good.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 1, 2011)

I concur Tom I do like a fresh raw sea urchin, they are just like a fishy soft boiled egg.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 1, 2011)

Claire said:


> Because I can get it, lobster.  When living in Florida, though, it was rock shrimp and a kind of crab claw that is very seasonal (the crab actually lives and grows a new one, so they are very restricted, can't remember what they're called).  I do believe sometimes that having every food available every day of the year lulls us into complacency and probably is bad for the environment.  Both of these were very seasonal and, at least up until 1990, really not available except locally.
> 
> I can also get excellent IQF scallops here and just love them seared with a cream and sherry sauce, over linguini.  Yummm....



you are so spot on about seasonality, anticipation and the environment.  instant gratification rules, and we lose....


----------



## spork (Aug 1, 2011)

Have yet to meet seafood I hate, a favorite is hard to pick.  I once had, in one sitting, a scallop the size of a softball, a foot-long prawn loaded with a gazillion eggs, shark fin soup, and more dishes that evening which are lost in a haze.  And yes, I know, shark fin is a no-no.  Toro, raw big-eye tuna belly is awfully delicious.  Yes, I know about them, too.  I like to cook and serve salmon, especially wild sockeye in season.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2011)

Pacific red snapper, as blackened red fish, as fish & chips, and as Snapper Romana.

BTW, trout and tilapia are NOT seafood. They are both fresh water fish, and there are no fresh water seas! I'm not crazy about trout, but I do love my Kung Pao tilapia.


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 1, 2011)

Lobster and Catfish


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

A thick oven-fried catfish sandwich with lots of homemade mayo, lettuce, tomato and hot peppers on thick sliced bread.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I concur Tom I do like a fresh raw sea urchin, they are just like a fishy soft boiled egg.



I'm dying to try some. Haven't had the opportunity yet and I would love to try abelone as well. Maybe next time I go down to Cape Town To far from the ocean at the moment to get more daring than the frozen stuff


----------



## Claire (Aug 1, 2011)

Abalone sandwich?  When I was a kid in California I tried to cook abalone and no matter what we tried it was so rubbery that it was like fish-flavoured chewing gum!  Gave Up.  Of course that was 40 years ago!


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 1, 2011)

>>trout and tilapia are NOT seafood. They are both fresh water fish

tilapia yes,  trout curiously is a yes / no / both

from stuff I read a while back, steel head trout are genetically identical to rainbow trout - steel heads go to sea, rainbow remain landlocked.....

walking past the fish counter, one could easily mistake steel head for wild caught sockeye - or any of the really red fleshed salmon (ie not farmed pink....)

as a bloke once explained to me:  "I'm a seafood lover - I love all the food I see."


----------



## pacanis (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually, I thought seafood was a pretty basic term used to describe anything in the fish or amphibian department. I know around here frog legs are found in the seafood dept. Fresh water mussels and clams are found in the seafood section, too. And who knows _where_ Mrs Paul's is found...


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2011)

I just abandoned lobster for chanpagne oysters. They are heaven and I never get enough of them. phil's get ready for me I'm having cravings for oysters and lobster with butter.
kades


----------



## Selkie (Aug 1, 2011)

dcSaute said:


> >>trout and tilapia are NOT seafood. They are both fresh water fish...



You don't have to get technical. If it has fins and swims, it's seafood.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

kadesma said:


> ...chanpagne oysters. They are heaven and I never get enough of them...


 
Do you have a favorite recipe for them you could share?

TIA!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Do you have a favorite recipe for them you could share?
> 
> TIA!


I'll see if I can find Phil's recipe. I do know they are In the shell when served. They seem to be cooked with finely sliced shallots champagne lemon juice  I slurp them down so fast the taste tends to escape me. Ill go look and report back.
kades


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

kadesma said:


> I'll see if I can find Phil's recipe. I do know they are In the shell when served. They seem to be cooked with finely sliced shallots champagne lemon juice I slurp them down so fast the taste tends to escape me. Ill go look and report back.
> kades


 
Thanks! Some like the cream style version of the sauce and some like it as a broth type sauce. I think I would like both...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2011)

Selkie said:


> You don't have to get technical. If it has fins and swims, it's seafood.



Yes, I do have to get technical.  I am, after all, a TECHNICAL writer!  

Next thing ya know, someone will start calling their pond koi seafood!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2011)

pacanis said:


> And who knows _where_ Mrs Paul's is found...



Up stream. WAY up stream.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Next thing ya know, someone will start calling their pond koi seafood!


 
Ahhh, I see you've met my cat...


----------



## Selkie (Aug 1, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Yes, I do have to get technical.  I am, after all, a TECHNICAL writer!



So was I... technical illustrator/technical writer for 12 years (RCA Gov. Services, Rockwell International, TRW Aerospace Div., Univox Inc., Lockheed), total of 49 government publications  

I never did get that 50th!!! 

Mrs. Pauls isn't seafood... It's mystery... stuff


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thanks! Some like the cream style version of the sauce and some like it as a broth type sauce. I think I would like both...


Timothy, I can't find a recipe but on the menu the oysters are listed as cooked in a sparkling wine, shallots finely chopped, butter, I beliee this is heated the oyster warmed through, and served to you 4 at a time in their shells each oyster is at least 2-3 bites each and are juicy and lucious. I looked around and there are recipes listed with cream  I didn't bother getting one of the recipes as the oystersI get do not have any cream in the recipe as far as I can tel. You just get yummy big oysters.
kades


----------



## Golfgar4 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not going to jump into the debate about whether fresh water fish can be called seafood, but my absolute favorite "aquatic" delight has to be Canadian walleye.  Maybe that's because I'm in a part of the country where I can't get any.

But right after that comes the scallops, any kind of crab/lobster, and salmon.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 24, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Timothy, I can't find a recipe but on the menu the oysters are listed as cooked in a sparkling wine, shallots finely chopped, butter, I beliee this is heated the oyster warmed through, and served to you 4 at a time in their shells each oyster is at least 2-3 bites each and are juicy and lucious. I looked around and there are recipes listed with cream I didn't bother getting one of the recipes as the oystersI get do not have any cream in the recipe as far as I can tel. You just get yummy big oysters.
> kades


 
I somehow missed this post of yours, kadesma! I do love oysters! Not too partial to them raw, but almost every other way is great!

I love to find and use the "one-bite-wonders" when it comes to oysters. They tend to hold water or broth within them and can sometimes cause a nasty surprise when cut or bitten into. I eliminate this possibility by using only those which can be balanced on a fork easily and eaten in one comfortable bite. Oh God, now I want some....

We have yummy local oysters here in St. Augustine. I used to go harvest them myself, but have gotten lazy the last few years and buy them now.

OMG, my mouth is watering so fast I can hardly keep up with it!


----------



## hamm4 (Aug 24, 2011)

I love crabs, all fish (except blue fish) and oysters fried Mmmm.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 31, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Mrs. Pauls isn't seafood... It's mystery... stuff


 
Don't you know it is "Ocean White Fish"?

Just about any shellfish (including mudbugs). Most saltwater fish, but prefer hogfish, black or gag grouper, tuna and most snapper. Can't stand any salmon except smoked. 







Male hogfish in white/black phase! Look out ladies!

Craig


----------



## Fabiabi (Aug 31, 2011)

I love fresh crab, the last time I ate it was camping by the welsh coast. A treat once in a while


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not real big on Tilapia, but there is little else that comes from the water that I don't like.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 31, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Can't stand any salmon except smoked.


 
I'm the same way, but even the smoked has to be on sushi. Then it's one of my very favorites!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 31, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm not real big on Tilapia, but there is little else that comes from the water that I don't like.


 
I am with you on that. I have had it in a sweet and sour dish that was great. But I don't really care for most of the preparations I have had.
It is used alot by restaurants because it is cheap here.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 31, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> I'm the same way, but even the smoked has to be on sushi. Then it's one of my very favorites!



I thought I was the only one.  Although the salmon we caught fresh from Lake Michigan tasted kind of like walleye, not at all "salmony".  Wonder why?


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 31, 2011)

Polpe or calamari salad.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 31, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I thought I was the only one. Although the salmon we caught fresh from Lake Michigan tasted kind of like walleye, not at all "salmony". Wonder why?


 
Maybe it was a case of misidentification


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 1, 2011)

Fabiabi said:


> I love fresh crab, the last time I ate it was camping by the welsh coast. A treat once in a while


Which coast Fab?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 1, 2011)

Cozze alla marinara (mussels marinara)


----------



## Timothy (Sep 1, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Cozze alla marinara (mussels marinara)


 
I hear you, Luca! I love Mussels also! Here's my favorite way to eat them:


BAKED MUSSELS IN GARLIC BUTTER SAUCE   

2 lb. fresh or frozen whole shell mussels

GARLIC BUTTER:

1/2 c. unsalted butter, softened
4 lg. cloves garlic, finely minced
4 tbsp. fresh parsley, chopped
Fresh ground pepper to taste

METHOD:

Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Thoroughly beat softened butter, garlic, parsley and pepper with wooden spoon or mash together with fork.

Remove and discard top shell of each mussel and place mussels on a baking sheet. 

Apply garlic butter mixture to mussels and bake for 7 minutes. 

Serve garnished with a wedge of lemon and sprig of parsley. 

Fresh bread for dipping.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 1, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I thought I was the only one. Although the salmon we caught fresh from Lake Michigan tasted kind of like walleye, not at all "salmony". Wonder why?


 
Probably the reason I don't like it is because I have never had fresh, wild caught salmon. Even with saltwater fish, if I haven't shot it myself, I usually don't trust the freshness. There are exceptions from reliable sources.

Craig


----------



## buckytom (Sep 1, 2011)

craig, if you get the chance, try to get wild caught copper river salmon from alaska.

an old pilot buddy who flew cargo to nyc and back from alaska, used to trade me copper river salmon his native alaskan family caught for my jersey tomatoes.

we both thought we were getting the better end of the deal pound for pound, lol.


----------



## chopper (Sep 1, 2011)

I love peppered smoked salmon on crackers. It is best when I am grilling something for supper, and my very DH feeds it to me!


----------



## drbutte (Sep 2, 2011)

*Ah Seafood!*

So many choices so little time but.......some of my favorites I make at home are....

Ahi Tuna seared (rare)
Copper River Salmon done on a cedar plank
Pan fried oysters lightly coated in my own mix
Baked halibut covered with foil in a bed of your favorite liquid (orange juice, cranberry juice or whatever flavor you desire)
Calimari steak rolled with a piece of ham and swiss cheese rolled up, tied, breaded then deep fried or baked

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I hear you, Luca! I love Mussels also! Here's my favorite way to eat them:
> 
> 
> BAKED MUSSELS IN GARLIC BUTTER SAUCE
> ...



I LOVE garlic. I'll surely try this, thanks Timothy


----------



## Timothy (Sep 2, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I LOVE garlic. I'll surely try this, thanks Timothy


 
I also love garlic!

When you make this, buy twice as many mussels as you normally would.

None will go to waste.... 

I could eat these until they come out my ears!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I also love garlic!
> 
> When you make this, buy twice as many mussels as you normally would.
> 
> ...



Me too I'm a mussels addict!!! 

I was talking with a friend of mine yesterday. He came back from Belgium and said that up there they are mad about mussels and chips!





​ I must visit that beautiful nation...


----------



## Timothy (Sep 2, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Me too I'm a mussels addict!!!
> 
> I was talking with a friend of mine yesterday. He came back from Belgium and said that up there they are mad about mussels and chips!
> 
> I must visit that beautiful nation...


 
You might love this one:

*Mussels with Garlic Cream Sauce*

*Ingredients:*

1/4 cup butter
1 cup chopped fresh fennel
2 shallots, chopped
4-10 garlic cloves, chopped
2 teaspoons fennel seeds
1 1/2 cups dry white wine
1/2 cup whipping cream
3 pounds mussels

*Method:*

Melt butter in heavy large pot over medium-high heat. 

Add chopped fennel, shallots, garlic and fennel.

Sauté until fennel is tender, about 5 minutes. 

Add wine and cream and boil until liquid thickens, about 10 minutes. 

Add mussels. Cover and cook until mussels open, about 5 minutes. 

Divide mussels among 6 shallow bowls (discard any mussels that do not open). 

Ladle broth over and serve.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 2, 2011)

This is my fav crab and pasta dish, I dont use fresh crab I use the sterilised claw meat you can buy in costco.
I eyeball everything so this should be about right.
Put two to three cups of olive oil in a pan and add fine diced red chilli and shallots to taste. Heat gently to infuse the oil, put two handfuls of cherry toms in and increase the heat gently till they split, give them a stab and mix with a fork to aid the splitting.Add the crab meat and keep the heat low till you get to a light simmer(if you have done it right it should look like oily puke) dump in cooked drained and hot linguine enough for 4 people, quickly stir, the linguine will act as a sponge and soak up the oily tomatoeeeee and chilli flavored liquid.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 2, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Me too I'm a mussels addict!!!
> 
> I was talking with a friend of mine yesterday. He came back from Belgium and said that up there they are mad about mussels and chips!
> 
> ...


He was correct, visit Brugge the trappist beer is great,the chocolate is fab and the moule and frit are fantastic.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> You might love this one:
> 
> *Mussels with Garlic Cream Sauce*
> 
> ...


As I read it I can taste it.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2011)

bolas, i like the crab recipe, but did you really mean cups of olive oil?

no wonder your demeanor is so slick...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> He was correct, visit Brugge the trappist beer is great,the chocolate is fab and the moule and frit are fantastic.



Yes, he talked to me about the trappist beer too... 
This friend of mine is a beer maniac, he produces his own stuff, that I never tasted. It's time to give it a try!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> You might love this one:
> 
> *Mussels with Garlic Cream Sauce*
> 
> ...



Now I MUST go get the 6 pounds of mussels! 

Thanks Timothy for the garlicky recipe


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 3, 2011)

There is a restaurant in town here that cooks mussles in wine, tomatoes, garlic and butter. They are so good. They serve them with bread to sop up the yummy sauce.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> bolas, i like the crab recipe, but did you really mean cups of olive oil?
> 
> no wonder your demeanor is so slick...


 I thought that too but it was explained to me that most sauces for pasta need stock so the evoo is the stock.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 3, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Yes, he talked to me about the trappist beer too...
> This friend of mine is a beer maniac, he produces his own stuff, that I never tasted. It's time to give it a try!


In Brugge there is a brewery that produce a huge range of beer, you pay to be shown around then there is a drink as much as you can tasting.
Its was the first and last time I drank cherry beer.
The trappist monastry that makes the beer does not use yeast they rely on air born yeast to ferment like sourdough bread.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 3, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> There is a restaurant in town here that cooks mussels in wine, tomatoes, garlic and butter. They are so good. They serve them with bread to sop up the yummy sauce.


 
When you said "They serve them with bread to sop up the yummy sauce", I could actually taste the flavor. It's one of my favorite tastes in the world.

Wine-Tomatoes-Garlic-Butter...what could possibly be wrong with that? Put some over-cooked moose butt in it and I might still eat it.

As long as there was enough garlic...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 3, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> When you said "They serve them with bread to sop up the yummy sauce", I could actually taste the flavor. It's one of my favorite tastes in the world.
> 
> Wine-Tomatoes-Garlic-Butter...what could possibly be wrong with that? Put some over-cooked moose butt in it and I might still eat it.
> 
> As long as there was enough garlic...



LOL! I've never had moose but if over cooked moose butt is anything like overcooked venison rump roast I say why ware such a tastey sauce. I'll just eat with the bread.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 3, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> LOL! I've never had moose but if over cooked moose butt is anything like overcooked venison rump roast I say why ware such a tasty sauce. I'll just eat with the bread.


 
When dipping garlic and butter drenched, crusty bread in a Wine-Tomatoes-Garlic-Butter sauce mixed with mussel nectar, I have been know to grunt and snort just a bit... OMG, what a wonderful combination of flavors!


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 3, 2011)

Also a huge fan of sushi, don't get the opportunity to eat this often as there is no decent sushi restaurant in my area. It's a real shame


----------



## buckytom (Sep 3, 2011)

one of the greatest foodie memories i have from my childhood is taking the heel from a freshly baked loaf of italian bread, jamming small chunks of cold butter in it, then dipping the heel in hot sunday gravy from the pot so as to cause the butter to melt.
a sprinkle of grated parm, and heaven ensued.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 3, 2011)

Fabiabi said:


> Also a huge fan of sushi, don't get the opportunity to eat this often as there is no decent sushi restaurant in my area. It's a real shame


 
$350 for a counter-top sushi freezer like mine and you can have high-end restaurant quality sushi at 65 cents per/piece, for as long as you like.

PM me if you're interested and I'll give you the "How To". Or, if several people PM me, I'll make a thread of it.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 4, 2011)

Timothy said:


> $350 for a counter-top sushi freezer like mine and you can have high-end restaurant quality sushi at 65 cents per/piece, for as long as you like.
> 
> PM me if you're interested and I'll give you the "How To". Or, if several people PM me, I'll make a thread of it.



Hi Timothy, my real name is SeveralPeoplePMme and I want those how-tos! 

Let's start that how-to-sushi thread


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 4, 2011)

Timothy I concur with Luca get that thread started.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 4, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Hi Timothy, my real name is SeveralPeoplePMme and I want those how-tos!
> 
> Let's start that how-to-sushi thread


 


Bolas De Fraile said:


> Timothy I concur with Luca get that thread started.


 
Ok you guys! Here we go!

I've had one of my "can't get to sleep" nights and after tossing and turning for a couple hours, I just got up and started reading DC.

Here's the first couple of posts in the Sushi How-To thread:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/the-how-to-sushi-thread-74629.html



.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you Timothy: your sushi thread is simply AWESOME.


----------

